# Jump height?



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lacey is 22.8" tall. Her AKC jump height is 24" correct?
Will this be her jump height for all agility and obedience trials?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

In Obedience she can legally jump 22" which means that her broad jump length would be 44. Some people don't like this distance because it gives you three boards with quite a bit of space in between. If a dog shows any inclination to want to trot through the broad jump, some people bump up to 24/48 so that they have 4 boards with less space in between.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Lacey is 22.8" tall. Her AKC jump height is 24" correct?
> Will this be her jump height for all agility and obedience trials?
> Thanks for any help!


For AKC agility, she will jump 24 inches. If you want to, you can put her in preferred and she will jump 20 inches. It depends on your goals. If you have no desire to get a MACH, I would probably just put her in preferred, which will let her jump a bit lower and give her a bit more course time.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

